# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  The OFFICIAL Pacquiao vs. Mayweather fight wish thread

## WDMF

I don't know about most of you, but I hope this fight happens. 

They need to do a 50 /50 split and fight for history.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

No way will mayweather take a 50/50 spilt.....That dude is all about making money and does not fight because he loves what he does. I hope the fight happens and I hope Pacquiao punches mayweathers head off and it flies into the crowd.....Can't stand that "little" dude......

----------


## dangerous dan

i dont understand why i wont fight 50/50....doesnt that make him look pathetic? whats the reason behind it??. And he wont beat pac man anyhow, hes different class

----------


## BgMc31

Don't put it all on Mayweather. Bob Arum and Pacman's camp have both balked at a 50/50 split. It won't be the purse split that will be the problem. It will be the weight. Pacman's camp will want the fight at 145 (just like the cotto fight). They stated that in the past. Mayweather will want it at, at least, 147. Cotto had a hard time making 147 in his past fights, so for him to make 145 took its toll. Not saying he would have won, but those two pounds made a difference. After seeing that, no way Mayweather is going to go for 145. If Pacman and Arum agree to 147, the fight will happen. Like I said before, it won't be the money. I guarantee a 50/50 split. Or a 55/45 to winner agreement will happen.

I like the vitriol against Mayweather, and so does he. No one plays the bad guy better. As a former/current bodyguard for Floyd, I know the man and who he really is. All you haters would be surprised if you met him in person.

----------


## redz

I would love to see the fight but I cant see either side wanting an even split.

If fight is at 154lbs.... Mayweather via TKO

If fight is at 147lbs.... Mayweather via decision

----------


## dangerous dan

mayweather said he would want a 70 30 split and wouldnt fight otherwise.
And i personaly think the bloke talks out of his backside, makes out hes so special its unreal, i dont think he would win pacman at all.

----------


## BgMc31

> *mayweather said he would want a 70 30 split and wouldnt fight otherwise.*
> And i personaly think the bloke talks out of his backside, makes out hes so special its unreal, i dont think he would win pacman at all.


Proof, please? And when you're undefeated and has lost less rounds than any other fighter in the modern era, you call talk all you want.

----------


## redz

^^Agreed he is the best currently out there.

----------


## dangerous dan

> Proof, please? And when you're undefeated and has lost less rounds than any other fighter in the modern era, you call talk all you want.


Cant find it out ...i think i will have seen it on skysports. i know what i heard 70 30 split. why would i make things up??

----------


## BgMc31

Just finished watching PTI (pardon the interruption) and columnist Tony Kornheiser says that this fight will earn $45-$50 million a piece. WOW!!!!!

----------


## BgMc31

> mayweather said he would want a 70 30 split and wouldnt fight otherwise.
> And i personaly think the bloke talks out of his backside, makes out hes so special its unreal, i dont think he would win pacman at all.





> Cant find it out ...i think i will have seen it on skysports. i know what i heard 70 30 split. why would i make things up??


 *Because you hate Mayweather. Seems simple enough to me.*

----------


## dangerous dan

cool.
this what iv seen was just mayweather saying he would'nt want a 5050 split, that wouldnt interest him, hed be wanting a 70 30 split

----------


## dangerous dan

7:53

this is not the exact interview i heard he wanted the 70 30 split but in this vid he say he deserves ''the biger peice of the pie'' lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0IH5...lated.....7:53

----------


## BgMc31

> 7:53
> 
> this is not the exact interview i heard he wanted the 70 30 split but in this vid he say he deserves ''the biger peice of the pie'' lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0IH5...lated.....7:53


This I've seen before. I know he wants a bigger piece of the pie, I just never heard 70/30.

----------


## WDMF

> Don't put it all on Mayweather. Bob Arum and Pacman's camp have both balked at a 50/50 split. It won't be the purse split that will be the problem. It will be the weight. Pacman's camp will want the fight at 145 (just like the cotto fight). They stated that in the past. Mayweather will want it at, at least, 147. Cotto had a hard time making 147 in his past fights, so for him to make 145 took its toll. Not saying he would have won, but those two pounds made a difference. After seeing that, no way Mayweather is going to go for 145. If Pacman and Arum agree to 147, the fight will happen. Like I said before, it won't be the money. I guarantee a 50/50 split. Or a 55/45 to winner agreement will happen.
> 
> I like the vitriol against Mayweather, and so does he. No one plays the bad guy better. As a former/current bodyguard for Floyd, I know the man and who he really is. All you haters would be surprised if you met him in person.


He sure does play it well. The man sure does make my blood boil at times. Everyone in the spot light has a different persona because that's all we usually get to see. Two pounds doesn't seem like that big of deal, but who knows for those guys at 145. 

This will be a fight for the ages. The big money folks need to give the other fighter some extra secret ppv proceeds or some back room deal to make up for the split. There is just too much money to be made for this fight not to happen.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Proof, please? And when you're undefeated and has lost less rounds than any other fighter in the modern era, you call talk all you want.



Oscar beat him....That shit was fixed.....Watch the fight.....Really watch the fight and you will see that Oscar was more agressive and brought the fight to MW........I think Oscar got robbed.........

----------


## Cassano

to me floyd is puttin up all the barriers to ensure the fight doesnt happen by saying manny doesnt want to fight him... that he doesnt want to deal with bob arum... he wants a bigger piece of the pie. 

i think manny would be his toughest fight to date. floyd struggled in the early rounds against a fast southpaw in zab judah, he even made him touch down even if it was missed by the ref. Manny has a lot more power than zab judah.

it would be a tough fight to score, floyd always goes backwards and manny always goes forward. could floyd avoid those punches all night??

----------


## energizer bunny

there are far to many weight divisions in boxing and far to many belts....2lbs is nothing...i dont care what anyone says....i love boxing and i think the weight divisions should be more in lines with mma......on average there are 8 weight classes in mma and 16 in boxing....as for the perse the winner should get more simple........both these fighters are the best there is at the moment....top2 pound for pound fighters in the world......i think pac man will win and thats who i want to win.....if this fight doesnt happen for whatever reason its US who will lose out...because in my eyes this has the making of being one of the all time great boxing matches.

----------


## dangerous dan

> *Because you hate Mayweather. Seems simple enough to me.*


im sorry i dont think mayweather will win ...my bad im so sorry i think manny is the better boxer.

----------


## Cassano

> there are far to many weight divisions in boxing and far to many belts....2lbs is nothing...i dont care what anyone says....i love boxing and i think the weight divisions should be more in lines with mma......on average there are 8 weight classes in mma and 16 in boxing....as for the perse the winner should get more simple........both these fighters are the best there is at the moment....top2 pound for pound fighters in the world......i think pac man will win and thats who i want to win.....if this fight doesnt happen for whatever reason its US who will lose out...because in my eyes this has the making of being one of the all time great boxing matches.


agreed!!

----------


## ectomorph28

> there are far to many weight divisions in boxing and far to many belts....2lbs is nothing...i dont care what anyone says....i love boxing and i think the weight divisions should be more in lines with mma......on average there are 8 weight classes in mma and 16 in boxing....as for the perse the winner should get more simple........both these fighters are the best there is at the moment....top2 pound for pound fighters in the world......i think pac man will win and thats who i want to win.....if this fight doesnt happen for whatever reason its US who will lose out...because in my eyes this has the making of being one of the all time great boxing matches.


A large majority of the weight classes in boxing are in the lighter ones. And for good reason. 

Above 154, there are 5 divisions in boxing and 5 in MMA.

----------


## energizer bunny

> A large majority of the weight classes in boxing are in the lighter ones. *And for good reason*. 
> 
> Above 154, *there are 5 divisions in boxing and 5 in MMA*.


id like to hear your good reason mate if you dont mind..

and what is you point to the second statement?

everyone has there opinions....the above post is just mine.....

cheers

----------


## BgMc31

> Oscar beat him....That shit was fixed.....Watch the fight.....Really watch the fight and you will see that Oscar was more agressive and brought the fight to MW........I think Oscar got robbed.........


I have watched the fight...several times, with and without sound. Mayweather won that fight hands down. Oscar was the more agressive, but when you're aggressive and getting taken apart coming forward, you'll still lose. Its not simple aggression that wins a fight, its called 'EFFECTIVE AGGRESSION'.

----------


## BgMc31

> to me floyd is puttin up all the barriers to ensure the fight doesnt happen by saying manny doesnt want to fight him... that he doesnt want to deal with bob arum... he wants a bigger piece of the pie. 
> 
> i think manny would be his toughest fight to date. floyd struggled in the early rounds against a fast southpaw in zab judah, he even made him touch down even if it was missed by the ref. Manny has a lot more power than zab judah.
> 
> it would be a tough fight to score, floyd always goes backwards and manny always goes forward. could floyd avoid those punches all night??


Floyd will take the fight. He's not putting up any barriers. Doesn't Mayweather have a point? Manny has not admitted he wants to fight Mayweather. That's a simple fact. This fight will happen. You bring up a good point about the Judah fight. But I believe, because of the personal rivalry between the two, Floyd had an ego-type game plan against Zab. I don't think he'll get into a brawl with Pacman the way he did with Zab in the early rounds. He knows that Pacman is the biggest threat to his boxing career and will fight a very smart, cautious fight. If you watch the cotto/pacman fight you'll see that even in the late rounds cotto was able to make pacman miss, it was the shots did land that effected cotto. If cotto can make Pacman miss that often, Floyd will have a hayday against him.

I say again, this fight will happen, floyd won't turn down 45-50 million.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Floyd will be stopped

----------


## ectomorph28

> I have watched the fight...several times, with and without sound. Mayweather won that fight hands down. Oscar was the more agressive, but when you're aggressive and getting taken apart coming forward, you'll still lose. Its not simple aggression that wins a fight, its called 'EFFECTIVE AGGRESSION'.


Bingo.

I dont know how anybody could score that fight Oscar.

----------


## ectomorph28

> id like to hear your good reason mate if you dont mind..
> 
> and what is you point to the second statement?
> 
> everyone has there opinions....the above post is just mine.....
> 
> cheers


in boxing above 155 you have MW, SMW, LHW, CW and HW
in MMA at 155 and above you have LW, WW, MW, LHW, HW.

But obviously boxing has a ton of weight classes in the lighter weights. Its no secret that the gap becomes larger between weights in MMA as you go higher in weight. In boxing you go from LHW at 175 to 200 for cruiserweight. The point is that if your 112lbs the difference between a couple lbs is enormous. It sounds crazy but its absolutely true.

----------


## icepick27

this is boxings biggest fight in years , i mean there has been big fights but it is normaly a really good fighter vs a guy past his prime .in this fight both fighters are in there prime 
on common opponents mayweather beat all the guys that manny beat maybe not in the same fasshion but he still beat him ,and the one guy that manny had trouble with .. a draw and a really close fight with marquez ,mayweather dominated him .i think even though i hate mayweather he is going to dominate manny ,he is going to be to big and to slick ,mayweather ko in the later rounds

----------


## Left Hook

> No way will mayweather take a 50/50 spilt.....That dude is all about making money and does not fight because he loves what he does. I hope the fight happens and I hope Pacquiao punches mayweathers head off and it flies into the crowd.....Can't stand that "little" dude......


I cant stand Mayweather. His fights ALWAYS suck. He never engages. He has not fought the best guys in his class. He has been fighting smaller guys for years now. Hatton...smaller....Delayhoya hasnt won in his last 5-6 fights....I think he won 1 fight in years.. The last guy he fought was tiny...I forget his name now. Mayweather is a piece of chit!

----------


## Left Hook

> Proof, please? And when you're undefeated and has lost less rounds than any other fighter in the modern era, you call talk all you want.


Undefeated bcz he wont fight the best guys in his weight class...now thats a fact! Why has he never fought Cotto? Why has he never fought Manny?...Why has he never fought Paul Williams??...The running lill bitch wants to fight DeLahoyas sorry ass again???Are you kidding me...Yea I know Delahoya has really been tearing it up hasnt he? WHAT A JOKE! Only guy I have ever seen get that respect and hasnt even beat the better fighters in his division....He has gone DOWN in weight his last few fights. Hell he wont even fight Sugar Shane or Vernon Forrest??? WHY NOT????? Ohh thats right hes fighting 140 lb guys and Oscar? Hell Oscar even said if I didnt bring the fight there wouldnt have been one and I agree. He ran and held just like he does in EVERY fight! He has a chip on his shoulder bcz he gets boooooed and ALL of his fights suck!!!!!!!1 THAT A FACT!

----------


## ectomorph28

> this is boxings biggest fight in years , *i mean there has been big fights but it is normaly a really good fighter vs a guy past his prime* .in this fight both fighters are in there prime 
> on common opponents mayweather beat all the guys that manny beat maybe not in the same fasshion but he still beat him ,and the one guy that manny had trouble with .. a draw and a really close fight with marquez ,mayweather dominated him .i think even though i hate mayweather he is going to dominate manny ,he is going to be to big and to slick ,mayweather ko in the later rounds


Like who?

The only BIG fight you can claim a fighter was past his prime was Oscar against Pacquiao and Mayweather. However, Hatton/Pacquiao, Mayweather/Pacquiao, Cotto/Pacquiao, Cotto/Margarito, Pavlik/Taylor 1-2, Mosley/Margarito, Pavlik/Hopkins, JMM/Diaz were all guys fighting at their peak or very close to it. Hell, the only guys you can call past their prime on this list are guys that won their fights.

----------


## icepick27

Ok let me re phrase a really good fighter vs a average fighter

----------


## BgMc31

> Undefeated bcz he wont fight the best guys in his weight class...now thats a fact! Why has he never fought Cotto? Why has he never fought Manny?...Why has he never fought Paul Williams??...The running lill bitch wants to fight DeLahoyas sorry ass again???Are you kidding me...Yea I know Delahoya has really been tearing it up hasnt he? WHAT A JOKE! Only guy I have ever seen get that respect and hasnt even beat the better fighters in his division....He has gone DOWN in weight his last few fights. Hell he wont even fight Sugar Shane or Vernon Forrest??? WHY NOT????? Ohh thats right hes fighting 140 lb guys and Oscar? Hell Oscar even said if I didnt bring the fight there wouldnt have been one and I agree. He ran and held just like he does in EVERY fight! He has a chip on his shoulder bcz he gets boooooed and ALL of his fights suck!!!!!!!1 THAT A FACT!


1st he won't fight Vernon Forrest because he's dead. Anyway, I guess you aren't a boxing fan to say his fights suck. Did Floyd **** your mom or sister or something? Why so angry? Do you know the man personally? So why all the hate? Anyway, Floyd has stated time and again, he fights for money, not pride or to prove he's a tough guy. Those guys you mentioned wouldn't bring him big money. He didn't consider fighting Manny because Manny was always a great little guy with 3 defeats on his records. Hardly worthy to risk an undefeated record against. It wasn't until Manny started fighting bigger fighters that the fight makes sense. The same goes for Forrest (before his death), and Mosely. Both fighters had blemishes and are bigger fighters. Floyd is a true 147. All the fighters you mentioned are true 154lbers. And Paul Williams is a freak who can fight from 154 to 175. No one wants to fight him in the smaller weight classes. The fact remains, Floyd is a PRIZE FIGHTER, not a toughman and if you think he's a shit fighter then you know nothing of the sport. I've been to several of his fights and people boo him not because his fights suck, but its because he plays the bad guy very well. You cannot deny the mans ability. Doing so nullifies any real argument you bring to the table.

----------


## icepick27

I don't like floyd at all. Buy bgmc31 is right got to give credit when credit is due

----------


## Cassano

> Floyd will take the fight. He's not putting up any barriers. Doesn't Mayweather have a point? Manny has not admitted he wants to fight Mayweather. That's a simple fact. This fight will happen. You bring up a good point about the Judah fight. But I believe, because of the personal rivalry between the two, Floyd had an ego-type game plan against Zab. I don't think he'll get into a brawl with Pacman the way he did with Zab in the early rounds. He knows that Pacman is the biggest threat to his boxing career and will fight a very smart, cautious fight. If you watch the cotto/pacman fight you'll see that even in the late rounds cotto was able to make pacman miss, it was the shots did land that effected cotto. If cotto can make Pacman miss that often, Floyd will have a hayday against him.
> 
> I say again, this fight will happen, floyd won't turn down 45-50 million.


Yeah I know what you mean, manny hasnt said anywhere 'I want to fight mayweather' but at the same time he hasnt said he wanted to fight anyone in particular. I've got most of manny's fights on the laptop (and floyd's) and although I dont have sound on it at the moment im pretty sure manny's reply to larry merchant after his fights with hatton, de la hoya and diaz is something like... 'im going to take a vacation, im just a boxer, see my promoter' when asked about future opponents. so im not buying into floyds arguement that he doesnt want to fight him.

Good point with manny missing a lot of shots nearer the end, he did miss a lot of shots but i think cotto was running! by that time it was damage limitation and cotto wasnt winning any of the rounds but I know what you mean, floyd has the best defence in the sport at the moment.

i just hope the fight doesnt happen at 154, floyd is the most gifted boxer on the planet if it goes ahead at 154 it would be seen as floyd moving the goalposts to suit himself. if he beats manny at 147 it will shut up all the doubters!

----------


## BgMc31

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4705330

The proposed super fight between Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather is getting closer.

Mayweather agreed to terms for the welterweight title bout on Tuesday, multiple sources with knowledge of the negotiations told ESPN.com.

The proposed date is March 13, although there is a chance it could move to May 1, sources said. Mayweather, according to a source close to him, is OK with either date.

Pacquiao and Mayweather have fought recent bouts at catch weights. However if they complete their deal, the bout would be contested at 147 pounds, the maximum for a welterweight fight, a source said.

Top Rank's Bob Arum, who promotes Pacquiao (50-3-2, 38 KOs), was flying to the Philippines on Tuesday night to meet with Pacquiao and try to close his side of the deal.

Arum spent much of Tuesday getting open issues resolved in his negotiations with Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer, who represents Mayweather, sources said. Once Arum was able to do that, he left for the Philippines and is expected back on Monday.

If the HBO PPV fight happens on March 13, it would force the tentative HBO PPV fight between light heavyweights Roy Jones Jr. and Bernard Hopkins to move to another date. Hopkins and Jones both fight Wednesday and must win for their fight to go through.

The site for Pacquiao-Mayweather remains up in the air. There is interest from Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones to bring the fight to his new stadium. There is also interest from venues in Las Vegas, including the MGM Grand (which has hosted several Pacquiao and Mayweather fights), and the Superdome in New Orleans in hosting a fight many believe will break the all-time record for pay-per-view buys, which is the 2.44 million units sold for Mayweather's 2007 split decision victory against Oscar De La Hoya.

The fight moved front and center with heavy public demand for it following Pacquiao's dominant 12th-round knockout of Miguel Cotto to win a welterweight title on Nov. 14. The victory gave Pacquiao a title in a record-breaking seventh weight division and 1.25 million pay-per-view units.

Mayweather (40-0, 25 KOs), who has won titles in five divisions, came out of a brief retirement in September to dominate Juan Manuel Marquez in a fight that generated 1.05 million buys.

Just a few days after Pacquiao's win over Cotto, Arum and Schaefer began negotiations.

One wrench in the talks was the date. Arum, Schaefer and HBO wanted to slot the fight on May 1. However, Pacquiao announced his candidacy for a congressional seat in the Philippines on Tuesday. With the election scheduled for May 10, it rules out a May 1 fight unless Pacquiao runs unopposed. Pacquiao lost the election for a congressional seat in 2007.

If Pacquiao-Mayweather isn't finalized, Arum has talked about matching Pacquiao with junior middleweight titlist Yuri Foreman, which would give Pacquiao an opportunity to win a title in an eighth division. Foreman defeated Daniel Santos to win a 154-pound belt on the Pacquiao-Cotto undercard.

Schaefer has talked about bringing Mayweather to England to match him with Matthew Hatton in the event Pacquiao-Mayweather isn't made. Hatton is the brother of Ricky Hatton, the former junior welterweight and welterweight titlist whom Mayweather knocked out in 2007.

----------


## energizer bunny

this is good news so far.......i really hope this happens...i dont care if which date it is...the other 2 fights dont really interest me....i havent seen yuri foreman fight...and what i have seen of matthew hatton is that he is not as good as ricky....so pac man in my opinion would destroy him.....pac v may is the only fight the public want...anything else is a let down.......bring on 2010!!

----------


## Cassano

bring on 2010!! cant wait

----------


## BRITISH ANABOLIC

Okay so a saw on sky sports news earlier that both fighters have agreed to the fight, they just both need to sign it now, they predict march the 13th will be the date of the fight, gonna go look it up abit more now.

----------


## BgMc31

Yeah, I saw that on ESPN as well. Looks like a venue needs to be figured out as well. They're talking the new Cowboy's stadium in Dallas. The Superdome in New Orleans, of course Cesar's Palace in Vegas, but they have also talked about building a temporary 30,000 seat stadium in Las Vegas across from the Wynn Resort on the strip. I'm thinking Madison Square Gardens in New York would be perfect as well. New York has a pretty sizeable Phillipino population as well as a very large African American and fight fan population. Guaranteed to be a sell out anywhere it happens though. THIS IS GONNA BE HUGE!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!

----------


## Cassano

> Yeah, I saw that on ESPN as well. Looks like a venue needs to be figured out as well. They're talking the new Cowboy's stadium in Dallas. The Superdome in New Orleans, of course Cesar's Palace in Vegas, but they have also talked about building a temporary 30,000 seat stadium in Las Vegas across from the Wynn Resort on the strip. I'm thinking Madison Square Gardens in New York would be perfect as well. New York has a pretty sizeable Phillipino population as well as a very large African American and fight fan population. Guaranteed to be a sell out anywhere it happens though. THIS IS GONNA BE HUGE!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!


whats your prediction bgmc? im going with floyd on points, i dont think he can knock manny out. 

i think steve wynn is gona make an offer for the fight, its going to be massive.

----------


## dangerous dan

Niceee.
A few month and this thread can be put to sleep  :Big Grin: . Im with manny all the way

----------


## BgMc31

> whats your prediction bgmc? im going with floyd on points, i dont think he can knock manny out. 
> 
> i think steve wynn is gona make an offer for the fight, its going to be massive.


I agree with Floyd by decision, but it won't be close. Floyd is gonna frustrate Manny early and cause manny to become overaggressive and Floyd is just gonna pick him a part. I predict a boxing clinic by Floyd.

----------


## Monster87

Manny on points. Floyd's too old...

----------


## BgMc31

> Manny on points. Floyd's too old...


I guess you don't realize that Floyd is 32 and Manny is 31, right?

----------


## Cassano

> Manny on points. Floyd's too old...


are you saying floyd is past it? theres just over at year n a half difference between the two.

----------


## Cassano

> I agree with Floyd by decision, but it won't be close. Floyd is gonna frustrate Manny early and cause manny to become overaggressive and Floyd is just gonna pick him a part. I predict a boxing clinic by Floyd.


I think it will be close, i think manny will push floyd to the limits. freddie roach will have a sound gameplan and so far one of his fighters has came the closest to beating floyd. i think this should be his hardest fight. the two fighters are probably the fittest in boxing, should be a classic!

----------


## BRITISH ANABOLIC

So is this fight all go then?

I was hearing both fighters have agreed but has it all be signed?

----------


## Cassano

> So is this fight all go then?
> 
> I was hearing both fighters have agreed but has it all be signed?


there is supposed to be an announcement made by bob arum and goldenboy promotions as to where and when the fight will be held. I think they will be telling us at the end of the week mate!

----------


## BgMc31

> I think it will be close, i think manny will push floyd to the limits. freddie roach will have a sound gameplan and so far one of his fighters has came the closest to beating floyd. i think this should be his hardest fight. the two fighters are probably the fittest in boxing, should be a classic!


Remember Freddie Roach was in the corner of De La Joya for his flight with Floyd. If he couldn't come up with a sound enough game plan for a bigger, stronger, fighter, I don't think he can do the same for a smaller fighter. I based my opinion on the fact that Manny struggled in two fights against Marquez and Floyd put on a clinic against Marquez.

----------


## energizer bunny

just finished watching the mayweather..marquez fight....mayweather looked shit hot and i agree 100% with BgMc31...that was a lesson in boxing...great to watch IMO........

----------


## Cassano

> Remember Freddie Roach was in the corner of De La Joya for his flight with Floyd. If he couldn't come up with a sound enough game plan for a bigger, stronger, fighter, I don't think he can do the same for a smaller fighter. I based my opinion on the fact that Manny struggled in two fights against Marquez and Floyd put on a clinic against Marquez.


still, to date oscar has come the closest to beating floyd. freddie blamed oscar for not using his jab from the 6th onwards and he wasnt applying any effective pressure and floyd picked him apart. theres no arguement there, floyd won that fight! I just think manny is a better fight now than what oscar was when he fought floyd.

mannys draw with marquez was over 5 years ago when both fighters were at the same weight (featherweight possibly) so for me it was an evenly balanced fight. floyd and marquez were supposed to fight at a catchweight off 144 (i think) and floyd gave up $600,000 on the scales cos he couldnt make that weight. so for me, when you are the bigger, stronger, faster and more talented man its no surprise that mayweather outboxed him so easily. Plus lets be honest, no guy that drinks his own pee is going to beat floyd!!

I think styles make fight and I think manny style will force the best out of floyd, i could be wrong but that why i love boxing!

----------


## MaNiCC

Pacman will destroy him

----------


## dangerous dan

> Pacman will destroy him


indeed

----------


## auslifta

http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=989156
Manny files law suit against Pretty boy floyd 
I have Manny winning, I have never been more excited for a fight than this

----------


## BgMc31

Faggot ass PacMan is gonna fight Clottey...

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4806180
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4808708

----------


## Cassano

> Faggot ass PacMan is gonna fight Clottey...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4806180
> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=4808708


mind games reversed???

----------

